# What is special about Balintawak?



## The Game (May 4, 2006)

I've seen this term a few times.  Other than a street name, what's the big deal with it? How popular/wide spread is it?  Wht sets it apart?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 5, 2006)

Balintawak traces it's origins back to a club on the street of the same name, and Anciong Bacon.  Most (but not all) Balintawak systems seem to be stick only, and tend to be more based on free flowing counter-counter drills, than prepared forms and katas.  Theres some experienced Balintawak folks on here from a few of the lineages who might be able to give a better explanation than me though.


----------



## The Game (May 7, 2006)

So, its a lineage thing?


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 7, 2006)

Balintawak is a single stick dueling system that can be used as self defense. Some of the families of Balintawak have added in specific empty hand and or knife techniques, while GM Bacon only taught single stick as what is now known as Balintawak. Of course you can do the translations to empty hand or knife, but it was up to the individual and was not part of the original curriculum.


----------



## The Game (May 15, 2006)

ah.  So, some branches stayed for lack of a better term 'pure', while others have explored some of the alternate ways of doing the techniques?

Being this is a fairly new art though, would each of the branches look similar, or are they vastly different?


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Balintawak is a single stick dueling system that can be used as self defense. Some of the families of Balintawak have added in specific empty hand and or knife techniques, while GM Bacon only taught single stick as what is now known as Balintawak. Of course you can do the translations to empty hand or knife, but it was up to the individual and was not part of the original curriculum.


 
Translations?? You mean that the movements are basically the same regardless of the weapon your holding (stick, knife, no weapons)? I have no training in knife but i do have some in stick, so explain this to me: aren't the mechanics of these three situations diferent? diferent ranges, diferent caracteristics of the weapon -for example a knife is used for stabbing and slashing, the stick is almost always (at least in the styles that i have seen) used in slashing movements. How can i translate technics for three worlds apparently so far apart?
By the way how long is the stick we're talking about?


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 19, 2006)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> Translations?? You mean that the movements are basically the same regardless of the weapon your holding (stick, knife, no weapons)? I have no training in knife but i do have some in stick, so explain this to me: aren't the mechanics of these three situations diferent? diferent ranges, diferent caracteristics of the weapon -for example a knife is used for stabbing and slashing, the stick is almost always (at least in the styles that i have seen) used in slashing movements. How can i translate technics for three worlds apparently so far apart?
> By the way how long is the stick we're talking about?



This will be difficult to explain and if it is not felt. 

The stick length varies but about 26 to 28 inches in length. 

As to stick versus knife.

Let us look at the attributes of the weapons. 

The Stick is for Impact and swung to strike and then withdrawn or chambered. This is the method used in Balintawk. Slashing does work as well and it is a technique that does translate to offensive for both knife or stick. One can also thrust with the stick, which is similiar to stabbing.

The knife is edged and can cut, slash, and stab. 

Of are these now going to resolve all the same?

Well as you mentioned there are differences between ranges so foot work and distancing are required work and understanding to best optimize your weapon. So let us assume this is covered, and not how about the techniques? Well one can touch the stick of the opponent and not the knife so how can the technique be the same? Well you can translate it up to the arm instead of the stick. 

Personally, the concepts of motion can be moved and or translated to another weapon. Yet in the FMA I study like I said it is a stick dueling art. The techniques are optimized for stick work. For impact not slashing techniques. 


Also Balintawak also concentrates on Defense, while many others work on Offense.


----------



## Rocky (May 20, 2006)

Well the most special thing about Balintawak is that it has such wonderfull people like  ME!!!!! 



Rocky


----------



## Raewyn (May 20, 2006)

I am starting to lean the basics strikes which I am enjoying very much. I have never done this before but am finding it very interesting to learn.


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2006)

When i was talking about the stick techniques and said "slashing movements" i meant circular ones.
Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Teovel_Balintawak (May 24, 2007)

*Eddie Velez, Romeo de la Rosa (RIP), Chito Velez, Nick Elizar and Ben Marapao*






_from left to right is Nonoy Patalinghug, Boy Booc (judo instructor), Nene Gaabucayan, Dr. Marapao, Tonying Patalinghug, Fred Baguio, seated wearing a gi is Boy Baguio (karate instructor), seated wearing a jean jacket is Conrado "Condring" Ybanez (nephew of Tinong Ybanez)._






"Chito" Velez, "Meo" de la Rosa, "Nene" Gaabucayan, "Anciong" Bacon, Ray la Victoria, "Bobby" Taboada, Teofilo Velez at Fort San Pedro, Cebu City (c. 1976). The photos were taken by "Johnny" Chiuten, along with the following *video* now featured in youtube.com


----------

